# Rdesktop e layout tastiera italiano

## Vicchius

Salve! Ho scoperto (e risolto, scrivo la soluzione per promemoria/altruismo) un problema nel layout di tastiera "it" di rdesktop (/usr/share/rdesktop/keymaps/it): ai tasti con codice esadecimale 0x1b e 0x1a con modificatori shift+altgr non sono associate le parentesi graffe ma qualcos'altro che non riesco a capire cos'è, con il risultato che quando ci si collega a Windows diventa impossibile fare quelle benedette parentesi che per un programmatore sono tanto utili... 

Di default le graffe sono associate ad altri tasti, ma sembra che questa combinazione di default non funzioni (non so se dipende dalla mia configurazione e/o dalla tastiera del portatile...).

----------

## Apetrini

 *Vicchius wrote:*   

> Salve! Ho scoperto (e risolto, scrivo la soluzione per promemoria/altruismo) un problema nel layout di tastiera "it" di rdesktop (/usr/share/rdesktop/keymaps/it): ai tasti con codice esadecimale 0x1b e 0x1a con modificatori shift+altgr non sono associate le parentesi graffe ma qualcos'altro che non riesco a capire cos'è, con il risultato che quando ci si collega a Windows diventa impossibile fare quelle benedette parentesi che per un programmatore sono tanto utili... 

 

Questa secondo te sarebbe la diagnosi del problema?

 *Vicchius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Di default le graffe sono associate ad altri tasti, ma sembra che questa combinazione di default non funzioni (non so se dipende dalla mia configurazione e/o dalla tastiera del portatile...).

 

E questa la soluzione?

Ad essere sincero sono un po' perplesso, ma forse non ho capito il problema...

----------

## cloc3

```

rdesktop -g 1200x800 winserver -k it-IT &

```

così ottengo le graffe con la combinazione ctrl-shift-è

----------

## Vicchius

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> rdesktop -g 1200x800 winserver -k it-IT &
> ...

 

quel comando a me non funziona, mi dice che non riconosce il layout. Funziona invece lanciando con "-k it".

Il punto è che nel file originale /usr/share/rdesktop/keymap/it mi sono trovato queste due righe:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dead_abovering 0x1a shift altgr
> 
> dead_macron 0x1b shift altgr
> ...

 

e la combinazione usuale su Windows "ctrl+shift+è" non funzionava. La cosa strana è che invece funzionava "ctrl+shitf++" che fa la parentesi graffa chiusa. Siccome ho penato non poco prima di accorgermene ho pensato potesse essere utile scriverlo sul forum... chiedo scusa ad Apetrini se ho fatto cosa sgradita, vedrò di non farlo più...

Sostituendo nel file le righe riportate con queste:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> braceleft 0x1a shift altgr
> 
> braceright 0x1b shift altgr
> ...

 

le graffe hanno iniziato a funzionare...

----------

## cloc3

 *Vicchius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sostituendo nel file le righe riportate con queste:
> 
> ...
> ...

 

allora è un baco che dovrebbe essere segnalato.

io non posso farlo, perché il sistema dal quale facevo le mie prove era una debian   :Embarassed:  .

----------

